

“They’ve invented a new machine” – a folk song’s mixed emotions on automation - rrherr
http://rrherr.com/2015/05/11/peg-awl-a-folk-song-with-mixed-emotions-about-automation/

======
dalke
"Anxiety or optimism – which side is the song on? It depends who sings it."

As you describe, doesn't it also depend on the lyrics?

After all, the version from The Carolina Tar Heels (1952) has "New machine has
set me free." The Molsky version deliberately changes the lyrics to make it
sad. Had that line remained in the new version, would it still be sad?

FWIW, other examples of folk songs of how change [1] can leave people behind
are the ballad of John Henry (eg, see George Pal's 1946 cartoon) or Phil Ochs
"Automation Song" ("Now you've got new machines for to take my place ... I'm
walking down a jobless road and where am I to go") from 1964.

[1] You quoted 'Progress can leave some people behind, even as it benefits
society'. I use the word "change" because "progress" has two meanings: change
over time, and positive change over time. The book you referenced seems to
suggest that all progress benefits society. I disagree with that viewpoint, so
I used a more neutral term.

